# Applying wax thinly



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

I bought a can of Chemical Guys 50/50 wax and it doesnt seem to have lasted long at all. I've tried to put in on thinly, but its almost impossible to tell where it has been applied to a silver car.

Is swissvax harder and therefore easier to apply thinly?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Haven't tried the CG stuff - nor am I likely to, "flash in the pan" next greatest product when it was introduced with the associated over-hyping.

Silver is never the easiest colour to see just how thinly you're applying the wax - but not impossible. Before applying the wax your paint should be glossy/shiney, the wax is simply to protect and enhance the shine. If you aim for a "greasy finger just dragged over your paint look" you're there. Simply cock your head in the light and it'll be easy to see where you have "dulled" the paint when applying the wax.

Swissvax Saphir is a fairly firm wax - certainly not soft and runny, but not as hard as their other higher carnauba content waxes. A doodle to apply correctly and remove with something light a Megs yellow foam applicator pad.


----------



## Lawman (Nov 18, 2007)

Are there different version of Meguiar's foam applicator? I noticed some in Halfords and thought they looked a little rough.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Lawman said:


> Are there different version of Meguiar's foam applicator? I noticed some in Halfords and thought they looked a little rough.


Nah - I'm pretty sure the Meg's ones are all the same, but you can buy 'different' applicator pads such as German ones (see link) :

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessori ... d_280.html

^ on those you have a soft side, and a rough side - very useful for different applications such as polishes/waxes :wink:


----------

